# A$$ holes in boats between sand bars



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay sorry for the lack of pictures but here we go. We hit Ft Pickens beach @ about 0600 and get our baits wet. About an hour goes by and we land our first shark of the day, a 4.5ft tippy. Tag em, measure, release







. 0830 second hook up 5'11" Bull







life is Grand. We re-bait and i send my 9/0 across the last sand bar.................... 30 mins later this Jack a$$ comes between the two bars, we tried our damnedest to wave them off and get them to go further out. Them ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ snap...... 300 yds of new 100lb braid cut off. How do you guys deal with these people with out posting a billboard or shooting them with a flare gun?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't know how to deal with A-holes, wish I knew of a good place to put them.....but i have noticed a trend in posts with problems at Pickens!
Maybe to darn many people trying to fish the same darn spot.:001_huh:
Other than that, dunno....sorry about your loss.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait... BETWEEN sandbars?

That seems like a bit to ask for... it's 20' deep...

Perhaps he was searching for fish...

Maybe you mean the FIRST sand bar off the beach...

To ask a boat to remain more than a bit outside breaking waves is asking too much unless the waves are truly dead. Then a "normal" distance is the "normal" break plus a few yards.

But to ask a boat to be off the second sand bar is silly.

Jim


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

If you want to really feel pizzed at other boaters, try fishing from a kayak. Then watch as some a--hole in a boat is barrelling straight at you in spite of you waving your paddle, who then swerves at the last minute sending a huge wake at you.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Foulhook said:


> If you want to really feel pizzed at other boaters, try fishing from a kayak. Then watch as some a--hole in a boat is barrelling straight at you in spite of you waving your paddle, who then swerves at the last minute sending a huge wake at you.


I'm a dumbass boater... Kayaks are a new threat. I expect them to be more aware of me than I am aware of them.

I'm serious... I don't normally look for kayaks in open water.

Am I wrong? OF COURSE!!!

Am I typical? oh yeah...

Should I see you? YES!!!

But until 'yaks become more common and more visable, yakkers are truly at risk. Even if they are fully in the right.

Jim


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Foulhook said:


> If you want to really feel pizzed at other boaters, try fishing from a kayak. Then watch as some a--hole in a boat is barrelling straight at you in spite of you waving your paddle, who then swerves at the last minute sending a huge wake at you.


No kidding. Some boaters have no respect!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This thread is about a waste of space. If they were between sandbars thats plenty far off. Im guessing you never fish during Cobia season?


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm guessing that boaters should be aware of their surroundings, if someone on the shore is waving and shouting while pointing out and screaming go out. I would slow down and see WTF is going on! Pay attention and life would be grand.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

jimmyschimmies said:


> I'm guessing that boaters should be aware of their surroundings, if someone on the shore is waving and shouting while pointing out and screaming go out. I would slow down and see WTF is going on! Pay attention and life would be grand.


That is what most people would do, however there are plenty of idiots out there and some that would just do it for pleasure. Just go watch a busy public boat ramp any sunny Saturday afternoon to see what I mean and see what you are dealing with, they are everywhere....But I would have definitely freespooled if I found myself in the same situation


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks Spook, i am glad i am not he only one who feels this way about these people


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

But I would have definitely freespooled if I found myself in the same situation  

yep, been there, done that. and the line just keeps on going.:thumbup:

later on, you see the boat stops and someone is looking at the prop.:whistling:

where's all this damn line come from.:thumbsup: takes a while to get it out, too.
and we laugh our azzes off.

jack


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

jack2 said:


> But I would have definitely freespooled if I found myself in the same situation
> 
> yep, been there, done that. and the line just keeps on going.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


That can do a lot worse than just cause them to have to remove the line. If they figure out what they did they will certainly pay better attention after paying for the repairs. I have heard of people throwing a prop because of line wrapped.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

If they pick up the line with there boat just open ya spool and smile and wave at them cuz it will burn up a prop:devil:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Burn up a prop or worse. I am sorry that it happened to you. I have been on both sides of the situation and it sucks on both sides. Letting them strip the spool is a bullshit manuver at best. That is someone elses property and for anyone to damage it because he accidently ran over your line is a completely selfish and childish action. we are all grown men why would you want to damage someone's boat?

What if the guy barely can get by and you just burnt up the lower unit by cutting the seal. His boat is basicly useless now. It is not worth f**cking up someone else property they work hard for just because you line got ran over and your feelings are hurt. Fishing line is not that expensive. How would you feel if that was your boat and some dip shit started damaging it just because they don't have enough self control to realize that shit happens sometimes and there is nothing you can do to prevent it. 

If the guy was running between the sandbars he is more than far enough away from the beach to feel safe. I run their all the time looking for bait. If you have your line that far maybe it should be expected that you have some sort of bouy/marker to signify that. I know this is not pratical but neither is trying to find someone's line when they are running 100 yards + off the beach. The captain of the boat has no idea how far you are out. 

I do agree that if he seen some one fishing he could have moved south as a matter of respect but at times when running the boat this is not feasible or the captainis preocupied with something else to notice who is or is not fishing on the beach. just my .02


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

its the food chain, little fish get eaten by larger fish, 1st wk of june coming in pass, close to tip of pickensmay 100 ft, looked to right big 30 some ft boat came from nowhere, very fast cut across our bow close, about washed us away, they didnt even look back, my ocean going simmons felt like a canoe, scaRED CRAP OUT OF ME AND MY FRIED, MAYBE MY FRIEN C HIM AT HIS BOATYARD ONE DAY.ARENT U SUPPOSED TP SOUND HORN WHEN OVERTAKING, OR RUNNING OVER SOMEONE. ITS LIKE SOME TRUCKDRIVERS USED TO SAY OVER CB. 4WHEELERS DONT HAVE NO BUISNESS ON ROAD, I WAS DRIVING TKS AT TIME,I DIDNT FELL THAT WAY I HAD A CAR ALSO


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been in a kayak and didn't see someone's line that was way out there before it was too late (since I was messing with my own lines.) Luckily for me and him it was just a simple line crossing tangle I got sorted out quickly and went on my way. Sorry about the lost line. I fish on the beach and in a kayak mostly myself, but the reality is sometimes people are not going to connect a guy with a rod on the shore with a line out that far.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

salt_water_guy said:


> If they pick up the line with there boat just open ya spool and smile and wave at them cuz it will burn up a prop:devil:


can also very easily cut your prop shaft seals and cause your lower unit to fail. not good for the boat owner.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> can also very easily cut your prop shaft seals and cause your lower unit to fail. not good for the boat owner.


yep, this could be the guy who lives around the corner from you & was going to ask you to go fishing with him.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> its the food chain, little fish get eaten by larger fish, 1st wk of june coming in pass, close to tip of pickensmay 100 ft, looked to right big 30 some ft boat came from nowhere, very fast cut across our bow close, about washed us away, they didnt even look back, my ocean going simmons felt like a canoe, scaRED CRAP OUT OF ME AND MY FRIED, MAYBE MY FRIEN C HIM AT HIS BOATYARD ONE DAY.ARENT U SUPPOSED TP SOUND HORN WHEN OVERTAKING, OR RUNNING OVER SOMEONE. ITS LIKE SOME TRUCKDRIVERS USED TO SAY OVER CB. 4WHEELERS DONT HAVE NO BUISNESS ON ROAD, I WAS DRIVING TKS AT TIME,I DIDNT FELL THAT WAY I HAD A CAR ALSO


Maybe you should learn the rules of the road, You said you looked to your right and saw the boat comming across your bow. That tells me that his red side (port) was facing you. Well what does a red light mean, It means stop he has the right of way. You should have given way to him. :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe that the operator of the boat is the captain. That makes him responsible for the safe operation, navigation and safety for the crew and vessel. If the captain can't do that, someone else who can should be on the helm. A good way to learn about situational awareness would be to spend a couple weekends just practicing going out the East Pass during July. All those jet ski's and rental boats with those rental signs on them, along with normal boat traffic will give you plenty of practice.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i did give way to him he was 30 times bigger than me, there was not anough room on right side of boat for a canoe to get by, its a wonder he didnt run aground he was going so fast we didnt even know he was there till he about ran us down, dont u overtake on left and sound horn when passing


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

ive been driving a boat before a lot of u was born, worked on commercial boat for a few yrs, over 50 yrs experience, i didnt start last yr, 4 yrs in navy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Simplest way is, If you see Green you have right of way , If you see Red he has right of way. In your case HE had the right of way and you should have changed course in time to avoid a collision. Hey don't get all hot and bothered I'm just telling you the rules of the road. I've owned boats and been on the water since 1953 and still listen and learn something every time offshore.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kansaskayaker (Sep 13, 2009)

jimmyschimmies said:


> How do you guys deal with these people with out posting a billboard or shooting them with a flare gun?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


Wait. You would shoot someone with a flare-gun because he ruined your line? And he is supposed to be the as$hole?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i didnt mention he came up on me from back i was going 5 miles hr he was doing 30, i didnt even know he was there he came up so fast if he was coming head on dang right i would have moved we turned our heads and he was on top of us other guy with me works on a charter boat, he even said #####@@@@@@@@crazy guy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> i didnt mention he came up on me from back


Now that statement would change everything, Nice day if it don't rain.....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Hey both parties have responsibilities...*

Was running out Old River, back before they dredged last time.
The channel is all they way to the left still, about a mile from no wake.
So we are headed out and I see a dude on a deck on the top of a dock with a surf rod. He had a popping cork trying to fish the shallower stuff ACROSS THE CHANNEL. Before I could see that, of course I cut his line. There was no where to go.

He shook his fist and cussed of course. Idiot.

There are idiots behind the wheel and idiots behind the rod. Think about where your line is -- trolling, yakking, wading, or surf fishing. Think about where you are when boating and be courteous.

That is all childrens, go back to bed.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

kansaskayaker said:


> Wait. You would shoot someone with a flare-gun because he ruined your line? And he is supposed to be the as$hole?


No I wouldn't shoot at someones boat with a flare gun, it was the most extreme method of attention getting i could think of at the time.

Look all I'm saying is i wish Boaters would pay attention to people on the shore waving and screaming! In turn i will now find new ways to avoid these people because they pay little to no attention to their surroundings


----------

